# Fatherhood passion



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

There are only a few things I love more than mountain biking, and being a dad is one of them. I think its safe to say I saw the first glimpse of MTB passion in my sons eyes the other day. Really looking forward to the day mountain biking and being a dad can be enjoyed at the same time. I think its really cool when I see young kids out on the trail with their parents. Here's to hoping my son shares my passion.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice! That smile says it all. Looks like a future ripper there.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a trail-a-bike last year for my then 4 year old and he LOVES riding with his dad. He gets mad at me whenever I go on rides without him! Great way to bond with your son


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Very cool! Start them young.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! We got him a balance bike to learn on so he can hopefully skip the training wheels when he is big enough for a pedal bike. He's not quite tall enough yet to really get going on it though. One or two more growth spurts and he'll be shredding for sure.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

have fun - and be warned....when it 'clicks' for him you'll be chasing him all over the damn place..


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

very cool! :thumbsup:

I have an 8 month old son who is already into EVERYTHING and I can't wait to go for rides/runs with him


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

There's nothing better than being a father! My little guy is 2, and I hope to get him a balance bike before long. I'd love to share my passion with him!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

GPRider08 said:


> There's nothing better than being a father! My little guy is 2, and I hope to get him a balance bike before long. I'd love to share my passion with him!


Now's the time to do that. My son actually got his first pedal bike when he was 2 YO and road it the first time out without training wheels...started him with a balance bike @ 1 YO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

mopartodd said:


> Now's the time to do that. My son actually got his first pedal bike when he was 2 YO and road it the first time out without training wheels...started him with a balance bike @ 1 YO.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wow, that's impressive. My son is nearly 2 and a half. I'm hoping by his 3rd birthday or possibly next Christmas we can step up to a pedal bike. 2 is definitely a good time to start though.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

very cool, bluecannon. more good times ahead! take him to watch some racing @ a bmx track if you can. took my son @ 4yrs old and a week later he was on the gate! your son's at that great age to start the stoke! continued fun to ya both!


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

There's nothing more rewarding than being a father. My six year old daughter and five year old son love riding with us on the bike path. They beg me to take them with me everytime I'm leaving for a ride without them. This coming summer I'll start taking them off road and maybe some mtb'ing as well.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome pics. I started my son on a balance bike when he was 2 and in a week he could ride it. It was amazing. I should have gotten commission on the # I sold recommending them to friends after my wife posted a video to FB.

I just got his first pedal bike 2 weeks ago (he's 2 yrs 7 months now) and since I was in charge he ended up with a Hotrock 12. So now I tease him that his bike is nicer than mine. When he saw it for the first time, you could tell by the look in his eyes that he'll suffer from upgraditis like his old man.

Have fun with him -- as you nicely put it, my two kids are the only passion in my life that trump mt biking.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

It's really cool to have a kid that's into mountain biking.

My 13 year old has the speed and body build of an ace XC rider - but all that he wants to do is the gnar freeride stuff. Kids are kids, I guess.

Here I talked him into grinding up Mt. Wilson, with the bait being the 3000' descent into Sierra Madre. Almost smoked me!!


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Great post. I'm stoked to be a dad in 90 days or so and look forward to having a lil biker to teach how to ride better than dad.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to be a father of 2 year old twin boys. They're not on run bikes yet but they really like hanging out in my Deuter Kid Comfort backpack while I'm in my garage working on my bikes. I have to remember to keep equal time with each of them. Can't wait to be able to roll out to my local trails with them! Chances are that one of them will like riding.


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a proud father of 3 lil mtbrs- 2 boys 9&7 and a 5yr girl. My 2 boys ride some of the local single track with me and my daughter sticks to the rail trails.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

You'll never regret spending time with your kids, it's the most valuable gift you could ever give them.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*true*



> You'll never regret spending time with your kids, it's the most valuable gift you could ever give them.


Quoted for its truthiness.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

My daughter is not even 1 yet and she has a custom bianchi (paid more for the stickers than I did the balance bike). Sorry for the road theme on a MTB site, trust me child number two is getting a MTB not a roadie.









Had a few rides on the baby seat now and we've loved evey minute, can't wait for her to graduate to this.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Mine wanted to ride her new bike today. She got it last week for her 6th birthday and has worked her way through the toys to the bike... but it was 15 degrees outside and snowing today. What's a dad to do? Rig it on the trainer, of course! Tomorrow, she wants to "exercise" with me riding mine beside her for a while. I love it!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's 11 year old Miguel and his 13 year old cousin Michael. They can finally climb enough now so we can do the nice downhills in Santa Cruz, CA.

Maybe we'll go to Whistler before he disowns me 






fc


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is my 10 year old son, Hunter, on his bike. He absolutely loves it and begs me to go riding! 

Unfortunately, he fell today while on the trails with me and broke his arm. 

Hope he heals soon and still has the passion for MTB! I sure enjoy spending time riding with him!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

biking is not something they have to do. It just is 

fc


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

They grow up fast:


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My kids are getting there. This was two summer ago:










Now he's on the trail-a-bike and twins in the trailer. Good strength training:









Heading out to go camping. Henry on the trail-a-bike, camping gear and teddy bear in the trailer. Everything you need!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

skiahh said:


> mine wanted to ride her new bike today. She got it last week for her 6th birthday and has worked her way through the toys to the bike... But it was 15 degrees outside and snowing today. What's a dad to do? Rig it on the trainer, of course! Tomorrow, she wants to "exercise" with me riding mine beside her for a while. I love it!


cool!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

islander said:


> Great post. I'm stoked to be a dad in 90 days or so and look forward to having a lil biker to teach how to ride better than dad.


April 22! woot!

you?


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

*Last year's Ride of Silence*

My daughter's been joining me for a couple years on the ROS. This one was the biggest, and best organized, of all of them -- police escort and a real route.

I have a nephew (love him like a son, his family lives with me, so he rides with me whenever possible!) who wants to join us; the pace on this one was JUST a bit too fast for him, though.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

These are great pictures and stories everyone! I love looking through this thread. Makes me really excited about what is to come! I am definitely not looking forward to the day something like this happens though...



boomvader said:


> Here is my 10 year old son, Hunter, on his bike. He absolutely loves it and begs me to go riding!
> 
> Unfortunately, he fell today while on the trails with me and broke his arm.
> 
> Hope he heals soon and still has the passion for MTB! I sure enjoy spending time riding with him!


Sorry you had to go through that. At least now he gets to learn the lesson of getting back on the horse. I hope he doesn't get the fear.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

BlueCannon said:


> These are great pictures and stories everyone! I love looking through this thread. Makes me really excited about what is to come! I am definitely not looking forward to the day something like this happens though...
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that. At least now he gets to learn the lesson of getting back on the horse. I hope he doesn't get the fear.


Thanks. Me too. He keeps telling us that he cannot wait to get back on the bike, but I have to wonder if he will be able to 'get back on the horse' when the time comes.

It's been a tough pill to swallow these last 2 days knowing he is in pain. It was a clean break and he had to be sedated while the doctors set the bone in place. I feel horrible. It was such a freak accident, but looking back on it, I think he got fatigued and just made a silly mistake while we were climbing.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

boomvader said:


> Thanks. Me too. He keeps telling us that he cannot wait to get back on the bike, but I have to wonder if he will be able to 'get back on the horse' when the time comes.
> 
> It's been a tough pill to swallow these last 2 days knowing he is in pain. It was a clean break and he had to be sedated while the doctors set the bone in place. I feel horrible. It was such a freak accident, but looking back on it, I think he got fatigued and just made a silly mistake while we were climbing.


Man that sucks. I have already had to experience stitches with my 2 year old. Having to restrain my son while he is screaming for me to help him and the doctor is stitching up his eyebrow was the worst feeling I have ever experienced. Knowing he had to go through that fear and pain is hard to handle. Sounds like your son has the right attitude though. Don't beat yourself up. Boys are made to get hurt.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

My kid is SO into mountain biking, that I worry he will burn out before turning 14.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

boomvader said:


> Thanks. Me too. He keeps telling us that he cannot wait to get back on the bike, but I have to wonder if he will be able to 'get back on the horse' when the time comes.
> 
> It's been a tough pill to swallow these last 2 days knowing he is in pain. It was a clean break and he had to be sedated while the doctors set the bone in place. I feel horrible. It was such a freak accident, but looking back on it, I think he got fatigued and just made a silly mistake while we were climbing.


This is my greatest fear. Keep us posted.

My kid finally had his first wipeout last month. Front tire slid out and he slid on his chest. He cried for a while but we finished the rest of the ride. It was a big step for us.

fc


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

mini-CHUM made a riders eye pic in Dirt Rag at age 1:









popped him on a strider around 17mos:









yes..they hit the ground...a lot:









first 'race' a few weeks after his 2nd birthday:









here he is on some local ST at 2 years and a few months:









there's a vid floating around here of him riding a pump track at 2 years 8mos - he's really getting pretty good :thumbsup:

but for the last couple weeks it's no real biking, scooters or skateboards - he just wants to run..everywhere, for hours at a time...while i chase him

i'm tired.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

CHUM said:


> mini-CHUM made a riders eye pic in Dirt Rag at age 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a little bad ass! I should have gone with a Strider bike. The seat sits much lower than the bike we got. My son still can't reach the ground with his entire foot and he is average height for his age (2).


----------



## Eerie (Jul 9, 2004)

Seat height is an important thing to keep in mind if you want to start your child on a run-bike before 2yo. My son got a raleigh run-bike (same frame as the specialized) for his 2nd bday and the seat did not drop down far enough for him and he too is average height. The run-bikes look tiny but even 1" adjustability makes a huge difference.

My now 3yr8mo still only wants to ride his run-bike even though he has a 12" hotrock as well. Yes he knows how to pedal and can ride the hotrock just fine but e is FAST on the run-bike and it is also more maneuverable. The only thing I would really like him riding the pedal bike for is brakes - but whatever. He's got the Flinstone foot drag down and he has a hell of a time on it. Oh, and his 8yo cousin wants to ride it all the time too.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

BlueCannon, I know exactly how you fel. I had to get tubes in my little guy's ears a few months back, just before his second birthday. As they were taking him back, he was reaching over the shoulder of the nurse for us, screaming "Mommy, Daddy." We just had to sit there and watch. It broke my heart.

Jan, I'd just make sure he remembers why he started in the first place; because he enjoys it, and not for the competitive aspect. I played music for years through high school and into college, and the high level of competition (not to mention the backstabbing that goes on) burnt me out.

Chum, I'm not gonna lie, that's one cute kid! I want to get mine on a Strider ASAP, but his mother is just a little hesitant about it. She's worried about him getting hurt, and we have yet to overcome that fear.


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

I love all of these posts. So great in sharing our passion with the next generation. I have been riding with my oldest son, now 6, since he was 3. He has joined me on countless hours of trail time on his trail-a-bike. Despite some chilly weather (for NC), we went out for a night ride this past weekend and he had so much fun. Excuse the night time cell phone pic.

I cannot say enough how much I love when I hear him ask if we can go mountain biking this weekend. An mtb dad's dream.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Great thread!!

My little guy (2) heads straight for the kids section at our LBS. The sales guy keeps trying to talk me into the $175 Specialized balance bike, but I won't bite. Gonna go for something a little cheaper this spring!

Kid #2 is set to arrive April 2nd and I can't wait for our family outings in the future!!


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

Firefighter: Buy used for he first several years at least. These bikes last one year tops before they outgrow them. My six year old has gone through balance bike, 12", 16" and now we are on a 20". They get more expensive as they grow. There are plenty of very gently used bikes to be had at any size. In the end, they don't know the difference.

Right now, we are considering buying our first actual new bike for our oldest son. I am having a really hard time swallowing buying a a brand new 20" for $350 that will hopefully last 2 years.

He has a 2 year old younger brother that is following in his footsteps so we will get at least two uses out of each size.

Enjoy


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Btw, we have a forum on familes and riding with kids.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/

I'll make a copy of this thread over there so they can benefit from this stoke.

fc


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Its a great think*

From the moment your kid starts riding its a fun thing for you both.
This is my son Christmas morning (two yrs ago) with a new ride 
and again on Easter Morning in the driveway.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

zazen said:


> Firefighter: Buy used for he first several years at least. These bikes last one year tops before they outgrow them.
> 
> Enjoy


Definitely going used! Been checking CL and have found quite a few.

Can't wait for spring!!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Riding with your kids and sharing the love of the sport is awesome! 
Our oldest daughter (13yld) did her first endurance race with us last Sept. I've even got her on a single speed 29er now.









Our youngest (6yld) has a love for the sport but has just previously got comfy enough on her current bike to attempt "real trails". I already posted this in a thread, but it should be here too.
This is her second ever true single track ride.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

It works with moms, too!

My son:


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I love getting out with my son on his balance bike, he even pretends to work on his bike when I am working on mine, love that guy!!

Lucas working on his jumps. - YouTube


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

That's awesome, my son does the same thing. If I'm working on my bike he has to grab a rag or a screw driver and pretend he is helping me. I love it. Sweet jump btw.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

screampint said:


> It works with moms, too!


:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

screampint said:


> It works with moms, too!


Yes it does, Mom did all the filming and editing on the video I posted above!


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

The great part for me is it hits my three favorite things, my kid, biking and photography (now video). This was from last year, a little fun vid of our trailer ride. Luckily no rocks in his eye, using the screen since 

Bike Ride - YouTube


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Love this thread!!!! We got him an balance bike when he was a 1.5yrs and he has been ripping ever since...

His first race ever 2010 (4 Months before his 3rd B-day)









First race of 2011 (4 months before his 4th B-day)









Kids races are the best









Catching Air (Right after is 4th B-Day)









Having a little fun at a Fat Tire Fest with a Crazy Bike (Almost 4.5yrs)









Rocking out on the trails with pops









A little video from this past October (4yrs 4mnths old)
LTD @ Stillwell Oct 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sevenz, great photos!! Those photos just made me even more stoked to get my little guy riding with me. You can bet I'll be looking for a balance bike for him now!


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

GPRider08 said:


> Sevenz, great photos!! Those photos just made me even more stoked to get my little guy riding with me. You can bet I'll be looking for a balance bike for him now!


Thx!! The balance bike is one of the greatest inventions ever...The confidence they build and the balance they learn on it is amazing...Never a need for training wheels...


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I really can't wait till it gets warm out again, we bought our 3yr old a strider late last summer

I recently brought it in the house when he got excited about seeing it in the garage and he's been running back and forth on it a few times a day, he's not fast yet but he's getting better about turning it around without tipping over etc so hopefully he's ready to roll in spring

I may have started him a bit late so I had to put a longer BMX seatpost on the strider but he still likes it, and isn't bent over too far, it's only like 1" taller, he grabs his tools and "fixes" it just like others have posted whenever he's not riding it

He doesn't quite get the pedaling thing yet, he jumps on the 12" bikes at the bike shop everytime we stop in but can't quite make it go

Not to derail this awesome thread but anyone else have a 3-4yr old that doesn't do the pedaling?

I'm hoping he "gets it" soon after I pick up a trail-a-bike this spring


----------



## JL de Jong (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife and I had mountain bikes for many years and took the kids riding a bit on occasion, such as this vacation in Tahoe, 19 years ago when our oldest son, Menso, still had training wheels:










We never raced or even rode any real single track until Menso started racing with a friend and talked me into joining a beginner Men's race CCCX in Fort Ord about 8 years ago. Even though I promptly flew over the handle bars, I was hooked on real mountain biking and have gone to a lot of fun places with my son: Bend Oregon, Downieville, Tahoe, San Luis Obispo and all over the Bay Area.
Tahoe:








Henry Coe State park








Black Mountain









All good times! Even though he always was much too fast for me and even more so now, we still do an occasional mountain bike ride together for his recovery day and my epic ride. Very nice.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Here is a video of my oldest daughter on her SS 29er from this weekend.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Here is a video of my oldest daughter on her SS 29er from this weekend.


Fantastic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been riding with my boys since they were very young, they have always been competitive with each other, and they both have their strengths, nothing gives me more pleasure than following them down a sweet singletrack. I'm glad I can still keep up, for now.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

School them now, but know that there WILL come the bittersweet day when they school you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

dwt said:


> School them now, but know that there WILL come the bittersweet day when they school you!


Much more sweet than bitter, but yeah, there are times when I think, "He got that on the first try!? It took me years! That son of a.... Oh, wait..."

Last time we were out:


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome thread! Thanks to all out there who understand the effort and rewards of being a father. I've been a teacher for nearly 20 years, and it is depressing as to what is considered being a "father" these days. Having a working c*ock and b*lls and getting some female knocked up hardly qualifies one for such a worthy title. People get upset with me when I call these "men" donors, but it's true. My lovely daughter is only a casual cyclist, but I still treasure those simple rides along the bike paths. She has been eyeing my fat bike however.....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JL de Jong said:


> My wife and I had mountain bikes for many years and took the kids riding a bit on occasion, such as this vacation in Tahoe, 19 years ago when our oldest son, Menso, still had training wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great summary of a shining example of fatherhood and sonhood. Father inspires son and son inspires father.

Menso used to come to my house and I'd take him to the secret singletrack.

A minor detail is Menso is now a full-fledged pro racer. Road and mountain! We are hoping he gets to ride the Tour of CA.

fc


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Great weekend. Spent hours following my daughter.

I only took video of the ride, but here is my daughter with a neighbor kid holding a chicken on a stick after a ride.


----------



## Jehosephat (Nov 29, 2011)

Great thread. Can't to ride bikes with my girl.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Those ride-behinds are awesome - my kid *loved* those, and still loves getting out on the trails and roads.

Great to see so many families sharing the fun of cycling, especially when the news is nothing but how fat and lazy people are


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Raining here today, so no riding, but my daughter is in Circus School doing a show today. I hope she sticks with it. They have unicycles for the bigger kids! Anyhow, I have really enjoyed this thread and wanted to bump it. Love the pics too!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hc3xr2


----------



## Dan769 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> You'll never regret spending time with your kids, it's the most valuable gift you could ever give them.


Post of the year Fat Bob. As the father of 2, when you spend time with your kids it make you feel great, but makes them feel even better.

I'm lucky that 1 of the 2 likes trail riding, that's what I call here in Florida, just looking for a 24 inch bike that he can move up to.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Great thread. I must've missed it the first time around. Nothing like riding with your kids. I really burned my older kids going on too hard of rides when they were not ready for them so have been taking it easier with my youngest.

He's still going with me and I hope he still will for a long time. I long for the day when he can leave me in the dust.

On some recent trips to Southern Utah






This is a great shot of the humpback on cliffhanger, jan. Great angle! Great lighting! Nice.


----------



## Johan_Eickmeyer (May 7, 2012)

Great thread! Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's my little girl. She is three years old, but small for her age. Still only about 25 lbs. She helps us work on the bikes and has one of her own with training wheels. Here she is helping me put air in mommy's back tire after I changed a flat 

Haleigh putting air in her mom's bike tire - YouTube


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Great thread! Makes me wish I got my kids the run type bikes. Now I have to wean them off the training wheels. It will be fun anyway. Here they are last week at their pre school's trike-a-thon. 3 1/2 and 5.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Playing around at a neighborhood park. Ages 7 (almost 8) and 5.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had a total blast riding with my daughter these last two years. She's really gotten into racing. Especially now that we have three kid only race leagues in NC. This last weekend she raced in two different races. On Saturday she did race #2 in Greensboro and came in 1st. www.pymbl.org. Then on Sunday she raced in the series finale of the Charlotte Youth Cycling League. She crashed twice and still pulled out a third pace finish and finished the series in 2nd place in the girls 9-10 group.

PYMBL race 2









CYCL girls 9-10 series podium


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm gonna try posting an embedded video here, so bear with me. My 3 year old just really got the hang of the balance bike lately, and he loves making laps around the house chasing daddy. Yesterday he tried his first 'drop', and I caught a video of it. Little bugger keeps trying to climp the stairs and drop them like daddy too, but I'm afraid it's a little much for him right at the moment. He definitely has that 'twinkle' that you speak of, when they enjoy something so much that they literally exhaust themselves doing it over and over and over again. Most assuredly, it's an even better feeling for me knowing he's got the bug.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

i'm finally riding with both kids now. 8 &12. We're good.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Took my 5yo out for his first MTB ride. We had a great time!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

id give ya a +rep, marp, but fresh out. rest assured the sentiment is there  looks like you wore him out good on the rooty downhills, eh?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! He did really well going up and down the small inclines (roots and all). 

No wipe-outs and, yes, he wore himself out.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm about to be a dad for the first time! Just found out last week it's a little girl. I see a tomboy in the making...


----------



## RideGuideBlog (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two boys, 3 and 1 and the 3 year old is transitioning from balance bike to pedal bike. Tried removing pedals in the first instance to get him used to the weight difference on the bike before going all out. Trying to avoid training wheels.

Nothing like seeing the smile on his face for the first time when going over bumps on his first singletrack adventure!


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's me and my 10 y.o.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

When I got the end of these posts I was sad....what a great distraction to start my day.

While on a hike this weekend without our family, one of my daughters asked if she could go biking with me sometime....nice....and its not even Father's Day yet.

Kids a great even when they are not being so great.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

cackalacky said:


> I'm about to be a dad for the first time! Just found out last week it's a little girl. I see a tomboy in the making...


That's so awesome!! Congratulations! I have two daughters. One is 4 and the other just turned 7. They love princesses, dresses and riding the trails. My 7 year old has referred to Mt biking as a "bike date with Dad". 
When I was growing up my friends and I would take off all of the extra stuff from our BMX bikes like reflectors and the chain guard. My girls hit the trails with pink "Barbie" baskets. Even if she isn't a tom boy she may love riding with Dad. Just remember dresses get caught up in the back tire.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My little one will get a Strider when she is 1


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

daughter-father-son reel.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

My 2 yr old little girl rippin it up on her strider....


----------



## The Experience (Feb 25, 2012)

*Lego Helmet*

Anybody that is into their kids and riding needs to help me win this. I think my Lego Helmet is worth your vote alone! Thanks.

Go here: bit.ly/KW1ul8 (mtbr won't let me make it a hotlink)
Click vote on the bottom.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Out on the trail




Baby Steps


Big Steps:thumbsup:


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

You parents in here are awesome. My parents are no mountain bikers, but I'm still grateful that they kindled the cycling spirit in me. One of my earliest memories is my mom towing me around in a Burly trailer, and my dad taught me to ride with a ditched bike we found while in Alaska, sans training wheels. They bought me bikes as I got bigger and I enjoyed riding around the neighborhood.

My dad was cool enough to drive me to the closest state park where I heard there were trails, and now three years later, I'm 18, and I work at a bike shop and just bought my second Kona (a Unit). Thanks mom and dad!

Y'all keep rolling with your kids. Who knows if I'll ever have kids someday, but if I do, lets hope they like bikes as much as I do.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I made the decision to get all of my family involved in mountain biking. As part of a book I was reading, implementing the importance of something everyone can enjoy and benefit from, we decided mountain biking and trail riding would be a blast. So far we've gone on 3 family rides on trails and have all enjoyed the family time so much. It's truly something we'll all grow in to and enjoy for years and years to come.


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

congrats on the baby, were waiting on number 2 in 5 weeks! cant wait, my 11 yr old doesnt trail with me but he has a bike and we do bike paths... nothing better than that...


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

here was a qucik ride my son and i did today before his tire went flat  hes on his 20in but that doesnt stop him. Were at a Lake here in town and its a very easy ride, but we had a blast like always. Love this little guy


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

She is older now and prefers to ride her cruiser these days...but I still have the fatherhood passion thing!


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Just took my boys to Mendocino for an amazing weekend of riding.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

There is nothing better than riding with your kid's. Here is my oldest (34), breaking in his new Pivot at Curt Gowdy.


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

Family fun on the trails this spring and summer.

This week the youngest 6 year old got a level up to a little more challenging trail. Going from a relatively flat Island Lake Recreation Area to a more lumpy Maybury State Park.

Skipped one downhill drop, where I erred on caution, as I didn't think his little rigid fork and 20in wheels would make it. Looking from the back of that drop there seems to be a smoother line to the left, which I might let him have a go next time.

Finally happy that he got to ride with his brother on the harder trail.






Much slower than his brother, but hopefully next year they will both be on 24in bikes and ride a little faster and climb a little better.






Any opinions on whether changing out a 14-28 freewheel cassette with a 14-34 would help him climb more easily or just let the passing of time take care of his climbing ability?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have sons, stay at least 2 sports ahead of them. That way you can always kick their butts at something, until they're about 19 or so and it's a great excuse to get more gear! When they can clobber you at mtn biking, go kayaking...when they're better than you at that, introduce them to rock climbing, then telemark skiing, snowboarding, ice climbing and so on. Works great.


----------

